# Droopy leaf?



## projectpanda831 (Dec 23, 2020)

I understand that over/under watering can cause droopy leaves but I dont think this is the case. What other deficiencies can cause droopy leaves?
My temp is at 81F and Humidity is at 58%. They are 4 weeks old.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2020)

Them there leaves look fine and dandy to me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2020)

You are a lil hot on temp just a lil


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 23, 2020)

Could be light intensity / lack of. What sort of light are you using and how far above the canopy is it?

What is the low temp in the tent?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2020)

I dont see anything wrong. Am i missing something?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I dont see anything wrong. Am i missing something?


Oh the come backs I could add LOL
Merry Christmas Folks


----------



## projectpanda831 (Dec 24, 2020)

Chad.Westport said:


> Could be light intensity / lack of. What sort of light are you using and how far above the canopy is it?
> 
> What is the low temp in the tent?


I have two Humidity/Temp meters. One on the floor and one on the top. They are both at 80F (21C) and humidity at 59%.
I am using a HLG 650R Full Spectrum light. It has a dimmable knob for intensity and it's currently set at 40%. The light height is set at 35" above canopy.









						Horticulture Lighting Group HLG 650R Full-Spectrum 630W Quantum Board LED Grow Light (Full Cycle / Flower)
					

The Horticulture Lighting Group HLG 650R V2 LED grow light will replace a 1000W double-ended HID grow light. 2.85 umol/j. 5x5 flower. Buy NOW!




					www.ledgrowlightsdepot.com
				




According to the site where I bought it says...
Veg: 48" at full intensity
Flower: 30" at full intensity

BUT according the HLG official site, all it says is...
Veg: 48"
Flower: 30"
Nothing about full intensity.

I contacted HLG and they said to work my way up on the intensity during veg and turn up to 100% during flower.
I'm afraid to burn my plants if I set it at full intensity during veg. I heard that once the leafs burn, they don't heal back.


----------



## projectpanda831 (Dec 24, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I dont see anything wrong. Am i missing something?


The leaves are not really pointing up like other peoples plants I've seen. This is my first grow. I might be freaking out over nothing. 
See picture below for a better angle.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 24, 2020)

They look healthy to me!


----------



## pute (Dec 24, 2020)

Some plants don't reach for the light.  Looks like you have a healthy plant there.  Might want to defoliate a bit.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 24, 2020)

Is there a tutorial here on defoliating? I am always afraid of damaging my plants
 by taking too many leaves off.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2020)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Is there a tutorial here on defoliating? I am always afraid of damaging my plants
> by taking too many leaves off.


Can you get on youtube?
I would search there and link ivdeo so we can watch the one you pick before you do it.
Defoliation can be tricky but very easy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2020)

Check this out, in my opinion the guy removes to many leaves at once
and too many others may disagree.
Wont link


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 24, 2020)

All things considered, the color looks good on the plants. I know you mention under / over watering, but this could be the case. Its good you have thermometers at both the canopy and floor. If the floor is maintaining 80 degrees, then it wouldn't be cold roots. So it could be related to watering, if anything.


----------

